# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  يقول ابن القيم من قالها سبع مرات شفاه الله من ضره عاجلا او آجلا

## احمد ابو انس

*كلما ضاقت عليك نفسك لاتشتكي* 
*لانسان بل ردد سبع مرات*

*ربِ إني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين
هل صح هذا عن ابن القيم ؟*

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

قال ابن القيم في الفوائد (ص: 292) طـ المجمع:
فائدة قوله تعالى وأيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين
جمع في هذا الدعاء بين حقيقة التوحيد وإظهار الفقر والفاقة إلى ربه ووجود طعم المحبة في المتملق له والإقرار له بصفة الرحمة وأنه أرحم الراحمين والتوسل إليه بصفاته سبحانه وشدة حاجته هو وفقره 
ومتى وجد المبتلى هذا كشفت عنه بلواه 
وقد جُرب أنه من قالها سبع مرات ولا سيما مع هذه المعرفة كشف الله ضره. أهـ

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*أخي المبارك يحيى أبو عمرجزاك الله خيرا.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل لفعل الإمام ابن القيم (رحمه الله) دليل على ذلك ؟

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

يروى أن أيوب عليه السلام ابتلي سبع سنين
يروى عن الحسن وقتادة
فلعله استنبطه من صبره على البلاء سبع سنين، والله أعلم

تنبيه: لابد من النظر في إسناد الأثر الذي يدل على ذلك، وسأكتفي بذلك لانشغالي

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لماذا ابتلى الله عز وجل أيوب عليه السلام ؟*
*السؤال: لماذا ابتلى الله عز وجل أيوب عليه السلام ، فقد سمعت أن أحد ضعفاء الناس قد استجاره فلم يُجِره ، فعاقبه الله عز وجل بذلك ، هل هذه القصة صحيحة ؟ 


الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
ظاهر القرآن الكريم يدل على أن ابتلاء الله عز وجل نبيه أيوب عليه السلام لم يكن على وجه العقوبة على ذنب أو مخالفة ، وإنما كان لحكمة يعلمها سبحانه وتعالى ، لعل منها أن يرفعه بصبره الدرجات العلى ، وينال به المقام السامي إلى يوم الدين .
فقد أثنى سبحانه وتعالى على صبره في قوله تعالى : ( إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ ) (ص/44)، وهو سياق ثناء ومدح ورفع مقام ، يختلف عن سياق العتاب الوارد في قصة يونس عليه السلام ، في قوله تعالى : ( فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ . فَلَوْلَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ . لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ . فَنَبَذْنَاهُ بِالْعَرَاءِ وَهُوَ سَقِيمٌ ) الصافات/142-145.
ثانيا :
في السنة النبوية ما يدل على براءة أيوب عليه السلام من أي ذنب يمكن أن يكون سبب المرض الذي أصابه .
عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : 
( إِنَّ أَيُّوبَ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ كَانَ فِي بَلَائِهِ ثَمَانِيَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً ، فَرَفَضَهُ الْقَرِيبُ وَالْبَعِيدُ ، إِلَّا رَجُلَانِ مِنْ إِخْوَانِهِ كَانَا مِنْ أَخَصَّ إِخْوَانِهِ ، كَانَا يَغْدُوَانِ إِلَيْهِ وَيَرُوحَانِ إِلَيْهِ ، فَقَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ : أَتَعْلَمُ ، وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَذْنَبَ أَيُّوبُ ذَنْبًا مَا أَذْنَبَهُ أَحَدٌ ، قَالَ صَاحِبُهُ : وَمَا ذَاكَ ؟ قَالَ : مُنْذُ ثَمَانِيَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً لَمْ يَرْحَمْهُ اللَّهُ فَيَكْشِفُ عَنْهُ . 
فَلَمَّا رَاحا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَصْبِرِ الرَّجُلُ حَتَّى ذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ لَهُ ، فَقَالَ أَيُّوبُ : لَا أَدْرِي مَا يَقُولُ ، غَيْرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَمُرُّ عَلَى الرِّجْلَيْنِ يَتَنَازَعَانِ ، فَيَذْكُرَانِ اللَّهَ ، فَأَرْجِعُ إِلَى بَيْتِي فَأُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُمَا كَرَاهِيَةَ أَنْ يُذْكَرَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا فِي حَقٍّ ) إلى آخر الحديث . 
رواه أبو يعلى في " المسند " (6/299)، وابن حبان في " صحيحه " (7/159)، والحاكم في " المستدرك " (2/635).
وصححه ابن حبان ، وقال الحاكم : " على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه "، ونص عليه الذهبي أيضا في " التلخيص "، ووصفه ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " (6/421) بأنه أصح ما في الباب ، وصححه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " (رقم/17) ، وأعله بعض العلماء ، انظر : " أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة " (ص/54)، وانظر " البداية والنهاية " (1/254-259)ثالثا :
يقرر العلماء أن الحكمة الغالبة في ابتلاء الأنبياء رفع الدرجات وإعلاء الذكر .
يقول الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
" الله عز وجل يبتلي عباده بالسراء والضراء وبالشدة والرخاء ، وقد يبتليهم بها لرفع درجاتهم وإعلاء ذكرهم ومضاعفة حسناتهم كما يفعل بالأنبياء والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام والصلحاء من عباد الله ، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء ، ثم الأمثل فالأمثل ) – رواه الترمذي (2398)- ... فإذا ابتلي أحد من عباد الله الصالحين بشيء من الأمراض أو نحوها فإن هذا يكون من جنس ابتلاء الأنبياء والرسل ، رفعا في الدرجات ، وتعظيما للأجور ، وليكون قدوة لغيره في الصبر والاحتساب " انتهى من " مجموع فتاوى ابن باز " (4/370-371)
وقد سبق في موقعنا شرح وتفصيل عن الحكم المتعددة في ابتلاء الأنبياء ، وسبق النقل هناك عن العلامة ابن القيم في توضيح هذه المسألة ، يمكن مراجعتها في الفتوى رقم (72265)
والله أعلم .*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل التجربة كافية لصحة الفعل ؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لعل أحد يفيدنا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لعل أحد يفيدنا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل يصحح الحديث وتؤخذ العبادات بالتجارب ؟ - {منتديات كل السلفيين}

----------


## دحية الكلبي

انظر هنا
http://majles.alukah.net/t121901/

----------


## الطيبوني

الاثار في مثل هذا من الادعية و الاذكار كثيرة جدا عن السلف من التابعين و ممن جاء بعدهم
و كانهم رحمهم الله كانوا يتساهلون في هذا و لا يجعلون ذلك من الاحداث في الدين ان كان الدعاء و الذكر يدخل في عموم الاصل الشرعي .
فينبغي لطالب العلم ان لا يغفل عن ما ورد عنهم من الاثار في ضبط  مفهوم البدع الاضافية و كذا العمل بالحديث الضعيف في باب الذكر و الدعاء . كي لا يصطدم بعد تقعيده لحقيقة البدع الاضافية بما ورد عنهم في ذلك 
فالخلاف لا يرجع في مثل هذه الحالة للغلط في الاجتهاد في احاد المسائل 
بل مع كثرة الاثار نجزم ان الخلاف في القواعد المقررة في ذلك عند المتاخر

و لا يحاكم المتقدم بقاعدة قررها المتاخر الا ان يكون المتقدم ملتزم بصحة القاعدة 

و الله اعلم

----------

